# 5 volt adapter seperat zu kaufen?



## constantinosand (24. Juli 2012)

gibts den 5 volt adapter seperat zu kaufen?

passt der auf alle be quiet lüfter bzw. auf welche be quiet lüfter (auch archivierte) passt er nicht?
oder gibts 5 volt adapter anderer marken, die auf be quiet lüfter passen?


----------



## constantinosand (24. Juli 2012)

wäre folgender y adapter dafür geeignet, um einen vorhandenen be quiet 5 volt adapter (des silent wings 2) zu erweitern
und dann einen zweiten be quiet lüfter (jeglicher art) anzuschließen?

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000KY2VGM/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A1HOTMS12DU4AQ


----------



## Aufpassen (24. Juli 2012)

Gibt genug davon auf Caseking.


----------



## der_knoben (24. Juli 2012)

Die Adapter kannst du nehmen. Es gibt auch direkt Adapter für die Standard-Molex-Stecker: Multi Lüfter Fan Adapter 12 V --> 3 x 5V Molex 4043718068166 | eBay
Kommt halt darauf an, wieviel Lüfter du da nutzen willst. Grundsätzlich kannst du auch deine Kabel immer wieder in einander stecken.

Da die Stecker genormt sind, kann man da jeden Adapter nehmen, der einem von der Steckeranzahl passt.


----------



## constantinosand (26. Juli 2012)

könnt ich mit diesem y adapterkabel aus einer 5 volt quelle 6x 5 volt quellen machen?

InLine Lüfter Adapterkabel 3-pin Molex Bu. an 6x 3-pin Molex Stecker


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. Juli 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> könnt ich mit diesem y adapterkabel aus einer 5 volt quelle 6x 5 volt quellen machen?
> 
> InLine Lüfter Adapterkabel 3-pin Molex Bu. an 6x 3-pin Molex Stecker


 
Das sollte funktionieren, 5V bleiben 5V. Du solltest aber beim MoBo Hersteller nachfragen, ob dies im Hinblick auf das MoBo möglich ist (Last / Überlast).

Gruß

Marco


----------



## constantinosand (26. Juli 2012)

das *netzteil* versorgt die lüfter mit strom


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo Constantinosand,

Axo - dann hatte ich das wohl leider falsch interpretiert. Tut mir leid, aber der von dir abgebildete Artikel ist für den Anschluss an ein MoBo vorgesehen.
Leider können wir hier keine Zweckentfremdungen und / oder Bastellösungen supporten.

Bitte habe dafür Verständnis.

Gruß

Marco


----------

